# question on rotors.



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

ive been looking for new rotors for my 200sx, and found a website "irotors.com" that has all 4 for around 200. drilled/slotted.
has anyone used these? are they any good? thanks.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Drilled will crack eventually


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

well, all rotors eventually need to be replaced, so thats not a big deal, im just wonsering about the quality of these specific rotors.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

dunno, but will tell you. I ordered these for a 95 altima last week and should be getting them in soon. Im gonna take some pics too.


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

I have cross-drilled vented on my truck and they work great. Be it psychological or whatever, it seems that they stop me sooner with about the same if not less braking pressure. I'm happy with them. 

- Mr.Mike!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

can anyone point me in the direction fo some nice rotors for the nx2000 brakes


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

btw, i plan on using hawk hp pads


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

www.brakeco.com Dont get x drilled unless you dont care about brake performance and are in it for the looks.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *can anyone point me in the direction fo some nice rotors for the nx2000 brakes *


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well I recently put on Brembo Cross-drilled rotors on my 93 Alty, and I love them. I could definately tell a difference in braking, and they look much nicer. Plus if you get slotted I'm told that your pad wear goes much faster, because it shaves across the pad like 6 times per rotation, causing much greater pad wear than cross drilled's do. I also put PBR pads on, and what a huge difference for brake dust. I basically have none now. I can't believe that, but I would go with the cross drilled's, preferable Brembo's if you can. I have the e-mail for a dealer I bought mine from. I paid 198 shipped for the front rotors, and pads. Wasn't really that bad considering. The rotors were 145 for the front, so it's just an option, if your looking for quality and pricing.


----------

